# Why wont my dash lights and rear tail lights work when i turn on my lights? HHEELLPP



## S13BOY (Sep 3, 2008)

(first time here) 

I have a 1990 silvia s13 Q's. my dash lights wont turn on and neither do my tail lights when i turn my lights on 

why is this ?????
and how can i fix it ?? 

help please?!?!?! as i cant drive at night that easy


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check all your fuses.


----------

